# Shingles



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was thinking of getting the jab and wondered how many of you had had the vaccine, what it was like, after effects etc.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Had it the other month after a few years of seeking it before I hit the magic 80 when they say that it is no longer on offer.. Should have checked the syringe was fulll and that she actually stuck it in my arm as didn't feel a thing or notice anything after it was done.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Had it last year with the pneumonia jab. The Doc asked if I would like them. Also didn't feel a thing. After effects included feeling 20 years younger and more viral :wink2:, my hair growing back and I was able to run faster and longer, other than that nothing to fear.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must be better than getting Shingles. My wife suffered for 6 weeks and still has itchy red blotches.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Both Chris and I can't remember! Chris has had shingles in the past so not sure if they still give it? When Chris had shingles I had some very mild symptoms that I would probably have not noticed if he hadn't been diagnosed with it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Had the jabs ( you need 2 with 3 months between) after Rays wife and someone on another forum had shingles last year. As with all inoculations I have there were no after effects.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Had it last week. Painless & no after effects.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Had it last week. Painless & no after effects.


Is that Shingles or the jabs Dave?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope you´re all getting 2 jabs.

*What Everyone Should Know about the Shingles Vaccine (Shingrix)*
Shingles vaccination is the only way to protect against shingles and postherpetic neuralgia (PHN), the most common complication from shingles. CDC recommends that healthy adults 50 years and older get* two doses *of the shingles vaccine called Shingrix (recombinant zoster vaccine), *separated by 2 to 6 months,* to prevent shingles and the complications from the disease. Your doctor or pharmacist can give you Shingrix as a shot in your upper arm.
Read more here.
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/public/shingrix/index.html


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Is that Shingles or the jabs Dave?
> 
> Ray.


Ha ha yes the jab. Interestingly no mention of 2 jabs by my surgery. Will ask when called for my Flu & Covid booster in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just checked my NHS App & I had Zostavax.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not the same over here Jan. 

Taken from NHS website - 

There are 2 shingles vaccines used in the UK:

Zostavax, a live vaccine given as 1 dose
Shingrix, a non-live vaccine given as 2 doses, 2 months apart
Most people will have the Zostavax vaccine. The Shingrix vaccine is recommended if Zostavax is not suitable for you, for example if you have a condition that affects your immune system.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/public/zostavax/index.html


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I didn't know there was a vaccine for it. I had a mild case at the end of my 4.5 months over there in 2019 in my Hymer. Very uncomfortable. No reoccurrence since then. Luckily I happened to have the correct medication on me and got some more in Switzerland from a pharmacy without having to see a doc (mind you that cost about £50) so it only lasted a month or two. I convinced them Dr Google had correctly diagnosed it.

If you have the option to get a vaccine I would.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I also didnt know about this. I had Chickenpox for the first time at the start of the Pandemic last year which I believe now means I could get shingles. Will ask my doc about it.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

The following is from the NHS web based information

"You cannot catch shingles from someone with chickenpox.

You can catch chickenpox from someone with shingles if you have not had chickenpox before.

*When you get chickenpox, the virus stays in your body. The virus can be triggered again if your immune system is weak. This causes shingles.*

This can happen because of stress, certain conditions, or treatments like chemotherapy."

I seem to remember reading somewhere years ago that the virus stays in your Spinal chord but I may be wrong


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does this mean that you can get shingles twice?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes you can have it more than once although it is likely to return as Shingles. Also be aware that they don't say that the Shingle Jab will stop you getting it but is done to try and reduce the severity of Shingles should you go down with it. Having seen a friend aged about 70 have it affecting his eyes. I was glad I did not live next door so could not hear his screams.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Noooo!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I also didnt know about this. I had Chickenpox for the first time at the start of the Pandemic last year which I believe now means I could get shingles. Will ask my doc about it.


It's an old farts jab Barry...despite your best efforts to the contrary you will be too young I think :grin2:


----------



## mackre (Nov 15, 2021)

I had my two jabs. After the first one my arm ached, I couldn't raise it. After the second, I had no after effects.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> It's an old farts jab Barry...despite your best efforts to the contrary you will be too young I think :grin2:


Yeah no but he's gaining on it though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually I did ask about it and Graham was right. 75 or older I think they said.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not long then eh


----------

